
Show HN: Screenshots in Chrome, Globally Available - rolstenhouse
https://www.screenshothq.com/
======
TranquilMarmot
Firefox recently added some really nice tools for taking screenshots:
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-
screenshots](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-screenshots)

I feel like the one thing it's missing is "upload this screenshot and give me
a shareable URL"... I always end up going to imgur and pasting the copied
screenshot in there to get a URL.

~~~
mcny
It used to have that and the service got discontinued.

For example,
[https://screenshotscdn.firefoxusercontent.com/images/[guid-l...](https://screenshotscdn.firefoxusercontent.com/images/\[guid-
like-unique-identifier-here\].png)

~~~
rolstenhouse
Interesting. It looks like it was just the less popular option.
[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/01/24/clarifyin...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/01/24/clarifying-
the-future-of-firefox-screenshots/)

------
jowsie
The homepage seems super light on info, and the Chrome extension page isn't
much better. Where are the images hosted?

I've always just used ShareX with imgur/streamable/self hosted/etc. Works
system wide too.

~~~
rolstenhouse
Hey Jowsie! Yes, currently the files are hosted on just on a public s3 bucket,
so definitely not the most secure, but maybe something to add in the future.

I haven't heard of ShareX so will check that out and definitely look into a
self-hosted option.

------
letientai299
The extension seems great. But I don't see how would you monetize it from the
home page. And if this get popular, how will you pay for the hosting and
storage?

~~~
rolstenhouse
I'm flexible on monetization patterns for now, but if this were to take off,
I'd imagine it'd be some sort of team-based pricing for teams heavily using it
and introducing a collaboration-first experience.

------
andrethegiant
I'd love this to be native... something like $(0).screenshot() would produce a
base64 string of the rendered element. Why doesn't this exist? Why do we need
to rely on browser extensions? The closest JS-based equivalent I've found is
html2canvas, which doesn't work as well as advertised.

~~~
mindfulplay
It's a security landmine. IFRAMES, mixed content, downloading / rendering
behaviors are all sensitive and may contain private information known only to
the browser/user and not the containing webpage.

------
rolstenhouse
I made this extension out of a frustration from working with my friend,
sending screenshots without linking to the article (or design) where it came
from. Screenshot HQ solved this by pulling the URL when the screenshot was
taken.

In order to mimic our workflow as much as possible, it uses the open graph
social html tags to load the screenshot directly on the page in Slack.

We're thinking about adding comment capabilities), among other features (i.e.
automatically rendering a mobile, tablet, and desktop screenshot, immediately
making the background transparent etc.) and would love any thoughts.

~~~
ascorbic
For the specific use of sharing on Slack, one simple way on a Mac is Command-
Control-Shift-4, which saves the screenshot image to the clipboard. You can
then paste that into Slack.

~~~
Vinnl
I do the same on Ubuntu: ctrl+shift+PrntScr to screenshot part of your screen
to your clipboard.

------
thrownaway954
really... another screenshot app??? and not an app, an extension to chrome?

which (according to the 2 gifs on their website) ONLY takes screenshot from
chrome. so i can't take a screen shot of something from another application in
another window. i see nothing new that this thing brings to the table?

why would i use this this over something like lightshot
([https://app.prntscr.com/en/index.html](https://app.prntscr.com/en/index.html)),
which is native, has everything that thing has and more like annotations?

------
narenst
I have been using CloudApp for similar use case. It’s pretty good for
screenshot sharing with annotations.

[https://www.getcloudapp.com/](https://www.getcloudapp.com/)

------
tdy721
Dropbox can integrate with the system screen taker for MacOS. Very useful.
Automagically get a link in the clipboard every time you screen. I’ve seen
this done so many ways

~~~
czottmann
I've built something like this on macOS using a simple web server. As soon as
a screenshot hits the desktop (and either Ctrl or Shift is held) the file is
uploaded to the server and the public URL is copied to the clipboard.

It's basically just a folder watcher and a shell script.

------
wheelerwj
its a cool idea, but seriously this seems like another privacy nightmare in
the making.

~~~
v3nom
It is really easy to capture private data in screenshots without even
noticing. I have made a Chrome extension to blur or scramble website content,
so it is safe to capture screenshots in support or editorial scenarios.
[https://datamask.tech](https://datamask.tech)

